# 5.5 Honda won't stay running



## DIRT-TRACK (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a Honda 5.5 on a plate tamper, It won't stay running except on choke. It will start on choke and idle but won't go off choke or go off idle without acting like it runs out of gas. I have cleaned tank, cleaned carb its getting good flow to carb bowl.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you remove the main jet and nozzle from the carburetor when you cleaned it?

From your description, I would venture to guess that there is still some sort of restriction in the carburetor.


----------



## DIRT-TRACK (Aug 7, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> Did you remove the main jet and nozzle from the carburetor when you cleaned it?
> 
> From your description, I would venture to guess that there is still some sort of restriction in the carburetor.


Yes I did remove the main jet and nozzle, checked all the little holes in it and carb sprayed all ports that I could find. Yes it is acting like a restriction but where?


----------



## DIRT-TRACK (Aug 7, 2006)

One more thing it did start this slowly first it took about 5mins on choke then worked up to 30mins on choke now you cant take it off choke and off idle over a period of about 1year.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

An air leak between the carburetor and intake manifold or manifold and cylinder could also cause a similar issue. 

What model engine do you have?


----------



## DIRT-TRACK (Aug 7, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> An air leak between the carburetor and intake manifold or manifold and cylinder could also cause a similar issue.
> 
> What model engine do you have?


Hi its a GX160 5.5hp. I took the carb off again and carb sprayed all out again and RTV'd both gaskets on both sides of the plastic spacer. now I can take it off choke and now when I give it throttle it starts backfiring wont get up to rpms. Thanks for your quick responses we just might get this thing going yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Hondas for some reason can be very finicky and they seem to like a new spark plug every couple of months. Have you tried a new spark plug?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

As indy suggested, I would also second this. Whenever I have a Honda that spits back and backfires, a new plug usually takes care of it.


----------



## DIRT-TRACK (Aug 7, 2006)

Great guys that makes 3 of us I will be picking one up tomorrow and I think I'll get some carb cleaner and add it to the tank. Thanks again guys this has been a huge help I'll let 
you know how it turns out. Thanks again DIRT-TRACK


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

remember to make sure you spray and keep the governor arm clean under the gas tank. that thing is a magnet for dirt


----------



## tespro (May 20, 2011)

I had exactly the same problem as Dirt-Track and my 5.5 Honda engine is even on a plate compactor. I was sure the problem was a carb problem because I could keep the engine running spraying carb cleaner into the air filter box. I cleaned and re-cleaned the carb. I bought and installed a new carb. After reading this site, I installed a new plug. It DID run longer but still had to be choked and after 5 minutes, it just quit. Took it apart and found a tiny hole in the fuel line. Maybe air got in? It also helps to re-assemble the gaskets correctly! Runs fine now.


----------

